# May 30th SHARK ON SPORTS ALUM OPEN!



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OMBTT is going to donate our time again this year to help run the 2cd SHARK
ON SPORTS ALUM open. We are going to pay back approx 70% this year and all late fees, the remaining 30% and any donations we get will be givin to the CHILDRENS HOSPITAL NEO NATAL CARE UNIT! Please come out and support this effort. We will have more news on this soon and if you need a app you can print it off at www.ombtt.com go to the opens option.


Thanks, Jami Norman


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I fished this event last and have nothing but great things to say how well it was ran and for a wonderful cause! Fishin was tough but the directors, special guests, others fishing the event, and sweet door prizes sure made it every bit worth fighting the cold wind all day! My girlfriend and I won tickets to see Poison which was a cool payout in itself. It was also cool to hear all the live feedback on Shark's radio show the following day, what a great way to expose tournament bass fishing. I highly encourage everyone to sign up!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We will be at the Knox Marine booth with apps. I dont know if Buckeye Marine
has any left or not. COLUMBUS SPORTS VACATION SHOW


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I just talked to Thick Rick about this tourney - as alumking mentioned it benefits CHILDRENS HOSPITAL NEO NATAL CARE UNIT. A good tourney with a good cause.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh no! You got a Bassmaster weekend series event on Rocky Fork AND Teambassxtreme at Deer Creek this day (30th), that's probably going to hurt attendance. Since me and my partner will be fishing BWS, we won't be able to fish it this year and defend our title 

This was on a sunday last year, why saturday this time?


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

CARP 104 said:


> Oh no! You got a Bassmaster weekend series event on Rocky Fork AND Teambassxtreme at Deer Creek this day (30th), that's probably going to hurt attendance. Since me and my partner will be fishing BWS, we won't be able to fish it this year and defend our title
> 
> This was on a sunday last year, why saturday this time?



Last year, that was the only day we could get the permit. But anymore, every tournament is competing with other tournaments. On top of that, we put this together back in November, so we had no idea who had tournaments on what days. Sorry you will miss it.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

That figures! We have so many dates on Alum already booked and so many circuits to try to avoid. We will work extra hard next year to try to not have a conflict. If nothing else we will call some of other trails if their schedules are not out.



Thanks,


Jami


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodluck guys I wish I could make it. Most circuits run on saturdays, so I think you'll avoid a lot of hassle by having an open like this on a Sunday as it was last year.

If by some miracle you guys are able to switch it to sunday please let me know! Otherwise, maybe I'll see you at some other opens.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Did anyone catch the show tonight? We had Charlie Hartley on. He was a fun interview. I asked him to fish our open and he said he would love to. Hope that doesn't scare anyone away.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Charlie is a great guy. He is a class act fisherman and a great show out on the water. He gets excited like a kid every time he hooks one. He definatly has a strong passion for bass fishing. Most local anglers love to see him pull in the lot. He just acts like he is in his element with the local anglers and is friends with many of them. He has just as much of a hard time getting a good sack as most anglers do. He doesn't get to spend much time on the local waters and has to basicaly go pre-fishing every time out. He just comes to respect to the anglers in the area and have a good time.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

We were talking to him in person tonight for a few hours actually  What a great guy he is. Now I really wish I could fish it if hes going.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah it came up during the interview that he was going to be speaking to you guys over at OSU last night. That was how the Shark tourney came up because I had told him about you guys winning it last year. You know you only take your best 4 days of the season in BWS, so technically you could miss that one on Rocky Fork that day.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Actually you really only need to fish two to get enough points to make it to the divisional championship, which is what I did last year. This year though I was going to try and fish all 4 to see if I could be the points champion. Theres a lot of variables that can affect that as a co-angler but I still think it would be a lot of fun to make a run for it. Also Rocky Fork has been really nice to me in the past  Alum is so much fun though so we'll see I'll talk it over with Aaron. I'd really hate to miss it.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

wish i coulda been there 2, sure it was fun. get the net!


----------

